# Speaking of icon swaps... Halloween!



## sanderidge (Oct 23, 2015)

do we do things around here for halloween? :o do we speak of Halloween? Are you/will you do something for it?

should our profiles dress up as each other by swapping icons or something


----------



## Negrek (Oct 23, 2015)

We haven't really done any board-wide Halloween celebrations that I remember. I used to change my avatar and signature for the occasion, but not for a few years now. I'd certainly be up for it if we did an icon swap or something.

irl I'm pretty much just watching scary movies and eating candy with friends. As far as Halloween's concerned I'm pretty much in it for the candy rather than the dressing up.


----------



## Flora (Oct 28, 2015)

_i meant to post here days ago but life happened

_normally i'd go to a theater party but they're not having one this year??? so i'm probably just gonna do halloween things with my friends. and boyfriend cause that's a thing that happened.

i've been on a weird streak of last-minute halloween costumes (don't ask about the loofah) so this year i decided to be lame and reuse a really simple Team Rocket Grunt costume i made with a generic pair of black pants and a black shirt with an iron-on R.

except i made the mistake of telling my boyfriend who was like YEAH THAT'S A GREAT IDEA I'M GONNA BUY ALL THIS STUFF OFF AMAZON so now his is better than mine and now we're gonna be one of _those_ couples

I don't actually mind, I just. what. of course we're taking pictures


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 28, 2015)

this year on actual halloween i'm going to a fair during the day and in the evening i will be testing out my costume on potential trick-or-treaters, because we're having a halloween party on the 6th of november (the weekend after). the four of us are doing classic halloween costumes, so I'm going as a ghost and MD is going as a vampire (my other housemates are being a mummy and a werewolf, except i think the werewolf is now dressing up as someone from Hannibal). 

because we're having a party and i work at an art & craft store, i've been making decorations! did you know you can make really cheap ghostly hands by making a sticky-tape cast of your hand and attaching it to a LED? then you can have disembodied ghost hands all over your garden woooooo spoopy

today i bought most of the parts of my costume and MD bought most of his costume (a suit). I'll totally update with photos once we have everything together!


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 28, 2015)

We don't reeeeeally do Halloween in Iceland? We do the kids-dressing-up-and-getting-candy thing on Ash Wednesday in February (but with no expectation that the costumes be scary, and instead of kids knocking on the houses of regular people and threatening tricks they visit businesses and have to sing a song for them). Nowadays there are Halloween-themed parties and the occasional kids who try to trick-or-treat, but that's a seeping-over of American culture, not something normal and ingrained - like, I'm sure there _exist_ people who go out and buy candy for Halloween to give to trick-or-treaters, but there's no general expectation that that's a thing you should do. I happened to be at my parents' house on Halloween last year and a group of trick-or-treaters came by, and that was the first time I or my parents had _ever_ encountered trick-or-treaters (my mom just gave them some nuts she had lying around).


----------



## Autumn (Oct 28, 2015)

butterfree no halloween ur country sucks


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 28, 2015)

I guess people do halloween on base here.  I'm probably not doing it.  A friend of mine is getting together and throwing a cosplay party, but i have other obligations, so i can't really show up.  Candy is discounted afterwards, though, so i won't say this isn't a good time of year.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 28, 2015)

I have the second day of a Model United Nations competition, but I do have a couple things lined up as to what I'm doing. I'm still unsure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Meowth (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm basically just going to sit at home by myself playing spooky scary skeletons on a continuous loop all night


----------



## serpentjester (Oct 30, 2015)

i am actually headed to a sufjan stevens concert on halloween!! it is going to be the best.

unfortunately this leaves little time for candy. i'm going with some friends and we'll hit up the local diner (i love diners) before the concert. when i go to the mall tomorrow i am gonna try and get candy corn, those little gummy coke bottles, and maybe restock on some gummy bears.

hey, do you guys have favorite candies? :0 i have a bunch, those included!


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 31, 2015)

serpentjester said:


> hey, do you guys have favorite candies? :0 i have a bunch, those included!


Everything haribo is actually great??  The gummy cokes and peach rings are my favourites.  I also have a serious sweet spot for swedish fish.  I really just like chewy not-chocolate candies.  A lot.  I used to hate candy in general but recently i've been developing a sweet tooth and it's horrific.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 31, 2015)

No Halloween in Iceland?! Butterfree, you've clearly been missing out on some annual fun all your life.


----------



## serpentjester (Oct 31, 2015)

Nira said:


> I used to hate candy in general but recently i've been developing a sweet tooth and it's horrific.


honestly _meeee._

i like chocolate stuff that tends towards the fudgy side of things. like these holy shit i can eat a lot of these.

i tend towards sort of tangy fruity stuff, bonus for chewy, so a lot of haribo is appealing! i tried the gummy frogs and they're okay - i'll keep the peach rings in mind! i also like those hard werther's caramels, because i am an old man.

also i don't wanna be the person that starts the candy corn conversation but _man i love candy corn._ the autumn mix is the best because then you get those occasional big ol pumpkins with a nice chew and ffffuhh. <333


----------



## Byrus (Nov 3, 2015)

Halloween over here means tons of fireworks. It can get a bit maddening. I ordered my grim reaper costume too late because I suck, so I just recycled my werewolf costume to go to a friend's Halloween party.

I hear about candy corn all the time but I never see it sold over here in the UK. Is it mostly an American thing?

In regards to forum activities, I was actually really hoping to set up a creepypasta contest like Verne did one year, but shit happened and I didn't have the energy. Would anyone be interested in one for next year, though? It doesn't have to be competitive or anything, and I'd recommend against any strict guidelines... I just think it might be a fun prelude to NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh man, somehow I missed when the discussion turned to candy, which is clearly the most important element of Halloween. I love pretty much all candy and will take absolutely any excuse to eat disgusting amounts of it. Lately I've been on a real Swedish Fish kick. I'm a bit picky about my gummy fruitlike stuff, but I also like Sour Patch Kids, especially the sour watermelon things they came out with recently. I also really like soft caramels. Traditionally I love chocolate, too, but I've been relatively eh about stuff like Reese's lately. I think my boss' love of really high-quality dark chocolate may have spoiled me for cheap candy-bar like stuff, since she's always bringing in stuff for us to try.

But pretty much give me candy, any candy, and I'm yours forever. Already looking forward to Easter and all the jellybeans, Peeps, chocolate bunnies, _chocolate creme-filled eggs omgggg_ and so on that it entails.



> In regards to forum activities, I was actually really hoping to set up a creepypasta contest like Verne did one year, but shit happened and I didn't have the energy. Would anyone be interested in one for next year, though? It doesn't have to be competitive or anything, and I'd recommend against any strict guidelines... I just think it might be a fun prelude to NaNoWriMo.


I'd definitely be in!


----------

